#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  It's good or bad to showing drinking and smoking on the cinema?

## சந்தோஷ்

Most of the people are addicted to watching movies and dramas including children. What you think about showing drinking and smoking on the cinema. share your thoughts here.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Bhavya

In my opinion, showing drinking and smoking is not a ethical thing that's why they are putting disclaimers while showing those kind of things on the movies or TV series.

----------

